# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Fifa Online 3 đóng cửa - Quyền lợi của game thủ sẽ ra sao?

## thuanphatmobile

Trước thông tin Fifa Online 4 sẽ cập bến Việt Nam trong năm tới thì điều nhiều người băn khoăn nhất hiện nay chính là số phận của FIFA Online 3 sẽ ra sao khi FIFA Online 4 chính thức được phát hành. Và theo thông tin chúng tôi nhận được, thì FIFA Online 3 sẽ phải đóng cửa để nhường chỗ cho người đàn em FIFA Online 4 ra mắt. Thật vậy, còn nhớ lại khi FIFA Online 3 phát hành tại Việt Nam vào năm 2013 bởi Garena, thì FIFA Online 2 đang được phát hành bởi VTC Game cũng phải đóng cửa để nhường chỗ. Dù vậy, cũng theo thông báo từ phía Garena, thì NPH này cũng đã đưa ra chính sách hỗ trợ đối với các game thủ FIFA Online 3 khi họ chuyển sang chơi FIFA Online 4. Cụ thể, hình thức hỗ trợ ở đây sẽ là: "Tổng giá trị đội hình và EP trong FIFA Online 3 sẽ được tổng hợp và chuyển đổi thành giá trị tiền tương ứng trong FIFA Online 4. Người chơi FIFA Online 4 có thể dùng tiền này để mua các vật phẩm đặc biệt in-game". Trước thông tin này thì có thể các game thủ FIFA Online 3 có thể an tâm phần nào khi họ sẽ không bị rơi vào cảnh "mất trắng tài sản" khi mà tựa game online này đóng cửa để nhường chỗ FIFA Online 4. Dù rằng việc đền bù này chưa thực sự là quá trọn vẹn, nhưng đây cũng là điều khó tránh khi mà một tựa game online bị buộc phải đóng cửa.

Xem bài viết khác tại: https://goo.gl/AjAeJC

----------

